# Check if IPv6 is working with your ISP.



## Gauravs90 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi....

As you all know IPv6 has been recently launched. Can you all post if your ISP is able to open an IPv6 address. For ex copy and paste this address in your browser.

*[2002:c247:6b96::1]
(I'm not here to promote piracy, but above link should open piratebay.se, Piratebay began using IPv6 address in order to avoid ISP blocking.)

So, Pls check with your respective ISP's and post here.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP : MTNL Mumbai

In URL it showing thepiratebay.se but i got the message:
*"This site has been blocked as per the instructions of Competent Authority"*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP : BSNL
Place : Kolkata

Status : Page not opening. Says, "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to [2002:c247:6b96::1]". 

Looks like BSNL doesn't support IPv6 yet.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP: Reliance GSM

It easily opens it.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP: Airtel

Place: Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh

Result:  Damn!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP : BSNL
Place : Orissa

Status : Can't connect to the page.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP : MTNL
Place : Delhi

Result: Internal communication error
(not surprizing)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Pages must open as they use now torredo tunneling for IPv6. Its strange that they are not opening.
mine:

ISP: Airtel, bhopal

Its opening but page is blocked. Using IPv4 opens TPB though.  I explicitly remember that IPv6 address for TPB was working yesterday (not blocked). Seems ISPs are moving ahead.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 9, 2012)

ISP: Airtel, Kerala

Status: Unable to open

Another site to check ipv6 ; test ipv6


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes - Its working ...
ISP - BSNL,Gujrat [Yup-BSNL]


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 10, 2012)

ISP - Airtel Delhi

It opens thepiratebay.se with this message:
*"This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"*

Does it mean IPv6 is working?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ISP - Airtel Delhi
> 
> It opens thepiratebay.se with this message:
> *"This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"*
> ...



errrm Yeah it means IPv6 works 


edit-
Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at [2002:c247:6b96::1].


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 10, 2012)

^^why this errrm. I know its a noob question and piratebay servers are blocked. But i was confused that IPv6 is working or not because gaurav said that piratebay began using IPv6 address in order to avoid ISP blocking and the website was blocked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^why this errrm. I know its a noob question and piratebay servers are blocked. But i was confused that IPv6 is working or not because gaurav said that piratebay began using IPv6 address in order to avoid ISP blocking and the website was blocked.



seems ISP have blokced their IPv6 now too. the normal HTTPS before the site name should open it. The fact that you get a blocked message means IPv6 is a go on your BB


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 10, 2012)

^^
The pirate site is working with Tata Photon + and yes they are using IPv6 now !!


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^Yes thepiratebay is blocked but only on broadband connections and not on cellular data connections. So you could use net dongles, 2g, 3g, and 4g to access the site. If you dont have or do not want to use cellular data then you can use cache sites and google cache to access the site using your broadband connection.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2012)

pirate, isohunt, desitorrents.. is working again.. is it because of  ipv6, well I have not added any IPv6 DNS server


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 16, 2012)

The Google Public DNS IPv6 addresses are as follows:

2001:4860:4860::8888
2001:4860:4860::8844


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^Yes thepiratebay is blocked but only on broadband connections and *not on cellular data connections*. So you could use net dongles, 2g, 3g, and 4g to access the site. If you dont have or do not want to use cellular data then you can use cache sites and google cache to access the site using your broadband connection.



nope...it blocked on IDEA cellular 


I will check IPv6 when my net connection is up.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^some cellular data networks might have blocked it. Its working on vodafone. And Tata has also not blocked it cus its working on my bother's tata's net dongle.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

these links should be helpful to you guys 

Test your IPv6.

IPv6 test - IPv6/4 connectivity and speed test

IPv6 ? Google

*atoomnet.net/


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 24, 2012)

ISP - BSNL
Place - Noida (UP WEST)

Result - Can't find the page.   :'(


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

ISP: TATA DOCOMO MOBILE GPRS 
Place: Bhubaneswar, Odisha 
Result: Easily opens 

*i48.tinypic.com/t5g7jo.jpg

*img2.ipv6-test.com/speedtest/result/2012/06/24/bd48fd4022f69ed6a6fd34ac44afa54a.png


----------



## nipunmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

ISP: BSNL
Place: Surat, Gujarat
Easily opens...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

ISP: Hathway Broadband
Place: Bangalore

Opens just fine, no issues. Yay for IPv6


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

BSNL should make themselves IPv6 ready in every region .


----------

